

Scanning Library Cards on Smartphones - thinkcomp
http://www.swissarmylibrarian.net/2011/02/08/scanning-library-cards-on-smartphones/

======
mikecarlton
Here's another CCD scanner ($35) that should work. Should be easier to deal
with buy.com if anyone wants to try it.

